# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  Krebs- die Einsamkeit der Seele

## Carlos

Psychosoziale Auswirkungen einer Krebserkrankung und notwendige Hilfen

Vortrag in der bay. Krebsgesellschaft München, Nymphenburgerstr. 21 a
am Do.  8. Okt.  16 Uhr 3o / Dr. phil. Udo Baer / Vortrag ist kostenfrei

----------

